# Yellow river, 12/7



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Well we set out to catch some crappie this morning. Got the net set in a good spot and with about three pulls we had about 30 good minnows. Hit the first couple holes and wore the small bass out (10-12" range), no crappie. Next hole we found some big bluegill that were smashing the little minnows, but no crappie. Then we started chunking spinnerbaits and caught a couple good solid bass. So we ended up with around 15 bass and 6-8 bream....good morning, but no crappie...lol.:no:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Another...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The no crappie thing is probably my fault, but at least you adjusted and put some fish in the boat.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

A freind at church told me he baited a sucker hole at Holt and all he is catching is big bream so fat he can hardly hold them in his hands.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> A freind at church told me he baited a sucker hole at Holt and all he is catching is big bream so fat he can hardly hold them in his hands.


That does it! I'm going for some wheat and dog food in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Next time go bream and bass fishing, then you will catch some crappie. Lol. Well at least you got a mess of fish. Crappie fishing has been absolutely terrible for me lately I'm hoping it will get better with a little colder weather.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

How was you catching the minnows? I have a umbrella net but have not seen any minnows at quintete boat ramp.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

born2fizh said:


> How was you catching the minnows? I have a umbrella net but have not seen any minnows at quintete boat ramp.


With the umbrella net, we just found a little hole on a good sandy bottom and dropped it over baited with a bread ball tied in the middle...If you can't find them in the river look for a nearby creek to drop it in sometimes you can catch them that way.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

That's exactly how I've been catching them for years JCOSS. Lot tougher bait than store bought minnows.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

..... well - back to Academy for an "umbrella net"


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatCrusher said:


> That's exactly how I've been catching them for years JCOSS. Lot tougher bait than store bought minnows.


Yea they are a lot tougher, we caught a couple bass on one minnow that just wouldn't die. I think since you catch them out of the same water they don't go into shock like store bought minnows...


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> ..... well - back to Academy for an "umbrella net"


Get one from Brunsons. It has a set of wings on the sides that helps with them escaping. Only about $14


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> Yea they are a lot tougher, we caught a couple bass on one minnow that just wouldn't die. I think since you catch them out of the same water they don't go into shock like store bought minnows...


When I'm striper fishing, I prefer the shad from the river as opposed to the ones I've caught from ponds, because the stripers seem to prefer them also.

I think the river shad have an inherent fear of stripers, and the pond ones are dumbasses.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> When I'm striper fishing, I prefer the shad from the river as opposed to the ones I've caught from ponds, because the stripers seem to prefer them also.
> 
> I think the river shad have an inherent fear of stripers, and the pond ones are dumbasses.


Last weekend I had hell catching shad so i went and bought some shiners. Baited up and did not lose.a bait for 18 hrs. I went back and was able to catch some shad after that and tore the blue cats up.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Academy does not sell umbrella nets. Buck n bass has one i seen...


----------

